# lois hook viv's



## gl90 (Mar 15, 2010)

has anyone got one? you get some great choices with colour and finishes and also drawer/cupboard options and the viv sizes. they look pretty good but want to know if there as good as they look, 
link: Vivarium Chooser

i looked at "the highcliffe (600x900x56)" with no base in exotic wood "madagascar" and it comes to £135
with a base it comes to £315 a bit dear just to add a draw or cupboard.

if you haven't got one would you buy from there?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

not at those prices. Some of the viv builders on here would be able to build something identical. You'd probably be able to afford a weekend away with the change.


----------



## krome187 (Apr 29, 2011)

gl90 said:


> has anyone got one? you get some great choices with colour and finishes and also drawer/cupboard options and the viv sizes. they look pretty good but want to know if there as good as they look,
> link: Vivarium Chooser
> 
> i looked at "the highcliffe (600x900x56)" with no base in exotic wood "madagascar" and it comes to £135
> ...


i actually drove from reading to go and see the custom vivs, i can honestley say they are brilliant!, really well made and look the b******s,
i'm hoping to get one for our beardie (lucky sod), the shop was good too well stocked and a good range, the vivs are actually made by proper cabinet makers, pricey but good


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

The quality of the vivs are good. But to be honest you could build something just as good for a fraction of the price. Or as stated above get one of the viv builders on the forum to build you one, that again will cost you a fraction of the price of one of their vivs.

EDIT: My apologies for posting. I forgot to check when this thread was started.


----------

